

A simple starting point for 2D JavaScript games - sethvincent
http://learnjs.io/blog/2013/11/16/simple-2d-game/

======
potomak
I really like this kind of approach to 2D games JavaScript development.

I'm regularly using CraftyJS to develop 2D games but I feel like there's
something wrong in the development process. The library is huge and therefore
hard to maintain, and I'm only using a little part of it.

By using a "gameloop" library and npm + browserify to define dependencies you
can include whatever rendering library you want (pixi.js, three.js, etc.).

~~~
alecthomas
I wouldn't personally call Crafty "huge", but it certainly is monolithic in
the sense that the bundle comes with two renderers, input management, game
loop, sound, entity-component system, and so on. Which is a bit, ironic given
the main goal of ECS is to decouple systems.

IMO it would be a much nicer library if it was just the ECS, with add-on
modules for rendering, sound, etc.

------
Kiro
Why do you need npm or even a server for this?

~~~
CodeWithCoffee
Modules. NPM is the largest JavaScript dependency manager, and it is one of
the easiest to install (because it comes with Node).

------
tantalor
Where's the demo/download/repo link?

~~~
sethvincent
It might still take a few minutes for gh-pages to build the site, but here's
the example repo: [https://github.com/sethvincent/simple-game-
example](https://github.com/sethvincent/simple-game-example)

------
film42
Really awesome run-through, thanks for posting!

~~~
sethvincent
Cool! I'm glad you liked it.

